# Building a Website



## AB^ (Jun 1, 2008)

So, I've been working on this website for a little bit and thought it give you all a sneak peek before I take it "public".
Any feedback is appreciated.

Thanks


<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://web.mac.com/ameivaboy/Six_One_Exotics/Home.html">http://web.mac.com/ameivaboy/Six_One_Exotics/Home.html</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Mvskokee (Jun 1, 2008)

looks awesome kev its looking better and better


----------



## PinkPunisher (Jun 1, 2008)

Very nice looking site. I noticed you have a Jeweled Lacerta, there beautiful. How much did you pay for that guy/girl? How big of a cage do you keep him in? I love the look of them and would love to get some but I've never even heard of one being in Canada.

Spencer


----------



## AB^ (Jun 1, 2008)

I dont have jeweled lacertas anymore, but when I did have them it was a yearling pair in a 4 x 2 x cage.
The pair originally cost about 200 shipped.


----------



## Mvskokee (Jun 1, 2008)

my buddy will combs is thinking about getting a couple jewleds. he is awesome


----------



## AB^ (Jun 1, 2008)

The jeweleds were cool but I didnt do very well with them or just had amazingly bad luck, maybe ill try them again when i can keep them outdoors. Until then I'm having decent luck with some smaller lacertas the italian wall lizards, just had a couple more hatch


----------



## Mvskokee (Jun 1, 2008)

thats awesome your a beast


----------



## DZLife (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow Kevin, awesome job on the site! This is the first time I have looked at it! Did you do all the html coding etc. on your own, or did you get someone to do it for you?


----------



## PuffDragon (Jun 2, 2008)

Overall the presentation was pretty nice. When linking between sections I found it to be a little slow. The pictures were loading fine though (much better than before). What program are you using to design the site? The free yahoo one?


----------



## Mike (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow, nice job kevin. It looks good.


----------



## angelrose (Jun 2, 2008)

looks real nice, kevin. will you be getting other reptiles ?


----------



## AB^ (Jun 2, 2008)

PuffDragon said:


> Overall the presentation was pretty nice. When linking between sections I found it to be a little slow. The pictures were loading fine though (much better than before). What program are you using to design the site? The free yahoo one?



It's iWeb on Mac, im glad it's loading better now. Was the page "main" loading slow? that and the gallery were the ones i am most concerned with, with the images and videos and such




angelrose said:


> looks real nice, kevin. will you be getting other reptiles ?



Yes Lisa, I should have new animals listed every couple weeks at the latest. This should be a regular thing now.


There's def still some work to be done but it's coming along quite well.


----------



## PuffDragon (Jun 2, 2008)

The main page and then when switching between pages. Like when I go from the main splash screen to Available or anywhere in between


----------

